# simmering on Viking rangetop



## becky (Jan 6, 2007)

I am choosing a rangetop for my new home. Although interested in the Viking gas rangetops (professional sealed burner), I heard that I can't get a low enough simmer with them. Is this true? I need for cream sauces, etc.
Thanks


----------



## thecooktoo (Jan 2, 2007)

Becky, as a cooking instructor and as an experienced personal chef, I tend to stay away from Vikings because of my less than thrilling experience with them.

At one school we have Viking Cooktops and Viking Ovens. The cooktops are difficult to control, impossible to clean and really difficult to use. The Electric ovens are fine, gas ovens have been replaced twice and going to be replaced again this year. The two Viking professional dishwashers are excellent.

When I rebuilt my own kitchen a couple of years ago I elected to go with a 5 burner Bosch and have not been disappointed.

Good luck

Jim


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I've never have a problem with the simmer only the electronic units clicking when using the simmer. I did beef up the hood which may couse that. Never had a problem cleaning. I work mine out so there is some discoloring on the none SS parts.
pan
I have a 4 yr old 6 burner cooktop. can send pics to you can see what it may look like used. But like I say, I use it a lot. I think it looks very good except the grates are a little off color because I use high heat a lot. A quick spray with pam before company solves that.
Also not a fan of Viking, this was a gift from a vendor.


----------



## emiko (Jan 8, 2007)

My architect is urging me to make up my mind on a cooker and I have been hovering between Viking and Lacanche. I love Lacanche, but it has smaller ovens and assorted-size burners, which I don't like. Viking has larger ovens and same-size burners, with, supposedly, infinite control. I had almost settled on a Viking (gas, 48", sealed burners) until I read the posts. We don't have a choice of other U.S. brands in our country. We import some European models (also with very small ovens) and the one model we do manufacture ourselves is hopeless. I would be grateful for urgent feedback from professional chefs or serious cooks. Thank you.


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a Falcon Range,gas hob (5 burners)and 2 multi function ovens.I love it.Wolf is also well thought of.


----------



## emiko (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you for your response. Falcon's ovens are too small for my needs and I can't purchase Wolf in this country. Viking is the only US brand I can obtain. I would be grateful for further comments.


----------



## emiko (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm reading a lot of negative feedback on Viking ranges. What is it about them that makes people feel this way? Viking is the only US-made cooker which I can obtain in my country (European oven cookers have small ovens). I would be grateful for more specific information on the negative aspects of this range.
Thanks.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

If you read about Viking ranges you'll no doubt see my rants on the terrible repair record of the oven, but also how much I adore the hobs (burners) on that range. They now make a dual fuel range: gas hobs, electric convection oven. I don't know the repair record on that. I know that the troubles I've had with the oven part of my range (cooker) have been because it uses natural gas. The problems were chiefly bad igniters and rusted-out oven burners. I have never needed repair of the cooktop burners.


----------



## emiko (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Just keep in mind: my cooker is 10 years old. More recent models may have solved some of the problems.

I'm in the market for a dual fuel range. An electric oven would have obviated the problems I've had.


----------

